# 2 man limit and some whoppers!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pop and I headed to my secret lake yesterday as soon as it warmed up enough to survive the ride. Started fishing about 11 and were back by 2 with 60! Minnows in 6’ of water. Mist fish were between 10 and 12” but we each gad one that was over 16”. I would thrown back all but the biggest 10 but pop was having none of that! Most crappie ive ever cleaned! Ended up with 9 quart bags of boneless fillets and yes - he wore that huge Siberian hat the whole day!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

All right!!

Told ya your mojo would be back. Good trip.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea, Congrats to you and pops.My mom is the same way she loves her some fly bream,thats the ones when ya set the hook they fly over the boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ohhhh man....get them leaves ready fer the cooking!!! Glad you and your pops had a blast!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What a day. I bet that doesn't happen very often. Great photos too.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, You and pops killed it !! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> What a day. I bet that doesn't happen very often. Great photos too.




Haha - once!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Fishing with Pops, the very best!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Heck of a day there Kevin ! I'm kind of jealous.....nope ain't no" kind of" about it I'm jealous ! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Heck of a day there Kevin ! I'm kind of jealous.....nope ain't no" kind of" about it I'm jealous ! Lol




Just imagine how i felt about an hour into cleaning them. Not gonna keep that many very often!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got the stank off that new boat! Nice haul.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Pops wasn't having any throw backs. He also aint having no bamboo steamed crappie. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hogs!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MaxxT said:


> Fishing with Pops, the very best!



Yup, father and son fishing is the best!


----------

